# Mr hex has showed up



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

The first sighting of the year in Grayling this morning


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Sweet

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

So much for my prediction they'll be late earlier this spring.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

chuckinduck said:


> So much for my prediction they'll be late earlier this spring.


 Its been a consistant hatch the last 3 days in town. I hope to get out tonight. We just got some rain a minute ago though and ive noticed the water is more stained up again.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

A few bugs are Poppin off the water right now, haven't noticed any feeding yet


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

One week I bet were in business. At least I hope so, got 4 days off mid week and hoping to hit it right.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

brushbuster said:


> Its been a consistant hatch the last 3 days in town. I hope to get out tonight. We just got some rain a minute ago though and ive noticed the water is more stained up again.



Good luck. I won't be out Til Next week I think.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

quack head said:


> One week I bet were in business. At least I hope so, got 4 days off mid week and hoping to hit it right.


Give me a shout when your up Adam.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

They are here in Traverse City!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

The temps dropped yesterday late afternoon and i decided not to go out. Not a single bug this morning when i showed up in town. Glad I didnt go now.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> Give me a shout when your up Adam.


 Woops, got the wrong quack:lol:


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

brushbuster said:


> The temps dropped yesterday late afternoon and i decided not to go out. Not a single bug this morning when i showed up in town. Glad I didnt go now.



I checked the temp at 945 lastnight and it looked to be on the cool side.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> They are here in Traverse City!
> 
> View attachment 80170


Good to hear, I'm headed up to my cottage next weekend which is right near the Boardman and hope to do a little night hex fishing. 
I've never hit the Boardman before for the hatch but hope that a few fish might want to play. Is it generally pretty good fishing on the upper or lower river?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Beautiful night to be out last night. Nice action for about 45 minutes. I pricked a pig and a few smaller ones but nothing in the boat. Just a gorgeous night to be out. Looking forward to tonight.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

brushbuster said:


> Beautiful night to be out last night. Nice action for about 45 minutes. I pricked a pig and a few smaller ones but nothing in the boat. Just a gorgeous night to be out. Looking forward to tonight.



Nice work. Good luck tonight. I'm still deciding on whether or not to float or walk in somewhere tonight.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Just got a report, lots of bugs and all the fish were on the other side of the river. Couldn't reach them because of the high water. If you have the option to float it may be the best idea.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

kzoofisher said:


> Just got a report, lots of bugs and all the fish were on the other side of the river. Couldn't reach them because of the high water. If you have the option to float it may be the best idea.


 I agree, a boat is the way to go now.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Remember fellas, the bugs are just getting started, we have had cool nights and the bugs are not going to be throughout the entire system, think slower moving warmer water with muck and you should be good.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Lots of drakes and hex going last night! Fished until 4:30am and ran into some pretty thick fog. Make sure your phones are charged if you're not familiar with the river. We would have never made it out without google maps...


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Another great night on the water, feeding activity was real slow even though we had plenty of bugs. We did put one in the boat and had a real nice one break off.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Similar results here - a great night with one good fish landed but not that many bugs in my spot - a few more I think would have helped but no complaint just an observation. I quit at 1230 wondering how long the bugs would continue to trickle...


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

wolfgang510 said:


> Similar results here - a great night with one good fish landed but not that many bugs in my spot - a few more I think would have helped but no complaint just an observation. I quit at 1230 wondering how long the bugs would continue to trickle...


Sweet. Did you wind up east or west?


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I am interested in one of your pot calls - i asked about one on your FB page.


----------

